# Toro 926



## roansa (Feb 12, 2015)

I got a problem with my Toro 926 OXE, I found this nice forum while searching for similar problems.

My gearcase is possible to move sideways, 4-5mm (5/32") it makes a terrible sound when the main fan hits the walls. Should it be this much side movement of the gearcase?

I don´t know what happen, but it happened something yesterday while using the snowblower. 

I made a video of the problem:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HOW old is it. is the gear oil in there???? go around and tighten the bolts on the side panels. otherwise there is a bushing worn some where in there


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MORE than likely the impeller bushing is gone with the Schwinn. ALOHA from the paradise city in the frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## roansa (Feb 12, 2015)

it's 2 years old. Should the gearcase be locked on the impelleraxel some way? So it can't move sideways?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The bushings on the auger ends limit the side to side movement. There is also a bearing on the impeller shaft that can wear over time. However, if you hit something..a newspaper, piece of cardboard, etc. you may have bent something, causing the impeller fan to contact its housing. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need a bit more light when you make a video and it would be nice if the camera was still when you're trying to show the parts moving as it's hard to gauge how much the parts moves compared to the camera moving.

The auger and impeller keep their positions with three bushings and or bearings. The one behind the impeller which is always a bearing and the two at the sides of the auger which could be bushings or bearings.
These three need to be checked out to make sure they aren't worn and allowing play.

From the video it does look like you have excess play in the auger gear box as in checking mine they don't allow the box anywhere near the movement I seem to see in the video.

If you check the impeller bearing and the side bearings/bushings and they seem to be good you might need to pull the augers and impeller out to take that gear box apart and see what came loose inside.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

To me it looks like the issue is inside the gearbox. That should be locked down tight to the shafts and it appears to be sliding back and forth on the auger shaft.


----------

